# 666666 J 000000 A 000000 N 000000 A !!!!!!



## elroy

*Já*čeština
*vil*norsk
*je*Nederlands
*herzlich*Deutsch
*felicitar*español
*i*polski
*أشكر*عربي
*for*English
*להיות*עברית
*parmi*français
*noi*italiano​


----------



## ElaineG

Congratulations!  Thanks so much for all your wisdom and guidance!

Auguri e grazie, sei un mito!


----------



## lsp

Jana, you are a good and gracious teacher. Thanks for helping me learn. What a gift...


----------



## alahay

děkuji
ěkujia
kujiau
ujiaur
jiaurg
jiaugr
iaugru
iaugur
auguri


----------



## ILT

*Cogratulations Jana!  It's a pleasure to share these forums with people as helpful as you *


----------



## Ralf

Unserer Moderatorin ein herzliches Dankeschön. Die besten Wünsche für viele tausend weitere gute und hilfreiche Gedanken.

Ralf


----------



## Fernando

Reciba mis parabienes, su Graciosa Moderación.


----------



## Laia

Congratulations Jana,

Laia


----------



## Agnès E.

Jeune, encore
Agréable, toujours
Naturellement douée
Américaine d'adoption

C'est JANA !
Bravo !


----------



## Mei

*Wow! Congratulations Jana!*  

Mei


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades Janita for sharing your knowledge with us post after post


----------



## Isotta

Grazie, Jana! Sei grande!

Z.


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS JANA!!!!!! 

Alundra.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Jana
thank you for all your help!!!
Cheers
Tigger


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations!


----------



## Elisa68

Semplicemente....fantastica!

Congratulazioni, Jana!


----------



## Alfry

un hurrà per la nostra supermoderatrice....

partendo dalla destra e procedendo verso la sinistra si alza la holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAaaaaaaAAAAAaaaaaa


----------



## combustion

Che dire ancora?
Congratulazioni!
comb...


----------



## Whodunit

*Ich*

*ti thank*

*aussi docela*

*tyle على cada 單獨的*
*der 6000 messagii. Of course,*

*je blahopřám ci أيضاً por 此 Meilenstein.*


** 
**​** 
** 
*Your homework: Which color stands for which language? *​


----------



## lauranazario

6.000 rounds of applause for your valuable contributions within our forums!!!!!

Saludos,
Laura N.


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Jana!

 
Wherever I wander in these forums, I find
you helping foreros.

Grazie!
cuchu​


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations Jana. A great achievement!


LRV


----------



## moodywop

Congratulazioni, Jana, anche per il tuo perfetto italiano!

Carlo


----------



## You little ripper!

Congratulations Jana.


----------



## Outsider

This just in:
Congratulations, Jana.
​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Jana, please excuse my tardiness in offering you my hearty congratulations!  Elroy's creative thread title completely went over my head!   

Grazie del tutto l'auito che sempre offri con gentilezza.  (Feel free to correct that, too.   )

Elisabetta


----------



## DDT

Jana, in questo periodo sono sempre di corsa, quindi non volermene...anche se in ritardo, è ben il pensiero che conta, no?

*GRANDE!!!​*
DDT


----------



## fenixpollo

*Ja, Jenerous Jana!*


*Yes!*


*Happy Postiversary!*​


----------



## Cath.S.

*BRAVO​​​**JANA !*​
**


----------



## Frenko

Congratulazioni Jana!


----------



## amikama

Congratulations, Jana!


----------



## Jana337

شكرا
Thank you
​ Grazie
​ Merci
​ Danke
 Gracias
​ Obrigada​ תודה


I am immensely proud of being a member of this wonderful community. 

Jana
 ​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations JANA


----------

